# Male seeking female partner for limitless hyper expansion/growth RP  (NSFW 18+, extreme kinks)



## PootisBear (Nov 22, 2021)

Greetings all! I'm a limitless male roleplayer seeking a female partner for RPs focusing heavily on hyper expansion and growth. Whilst I'm open to all forms of hyper, my absolute favourites are weight gain/hyper fat and hyper muscle.  I'm mostly looking for exceedingly extreme levels of growth that can range from the size of an entire city to a cosmic/planetary scale, so if you're not up for those sorts of sizes then I'm probably not the RP partner for you. I have no size limit at all, so I'm completely open to going as far with hyper sizes as my partner would be willing to!

I generally prefer scenarios with a heavy kink focus as opposed to detailed stories, but this can be discussed. As a switch I don't have any particular preference towards being the victim of growth, subjecting someone else to it or even mutual gain/growth! So feel free to approach me with any of those in mind!

Just for reference, some of my favourite kinks outside of hyper are: Extreme slob/filth (including bathroom kinks),  vore, world destruction,  deitification/godplay, power/superiority play and speciesism.

Of course as a limitless roleplayer I am open to virtually any and all kinks no matter how extreme, so feel free to ask me about any that I haven't mentioned here! Dom/sub dynamics are also something that I absolutely adore and I'm very much open to taking things to the extreme on either end of that spectrum~


Forum DMs or notes on the FA website are generally my preferred method of conducting RPs, but I'm more than to happy to use Discord or Telegram if my partner desires it. My discord tag is Pootis Bear#5831 and my Telegram is @PootisBear. If you're interested in getting a potential scenario going then send me a DM or add me on Discord/Telegram!


----------



## Orisathefattest (Feb 12, 2022)

I can try as female feedee


----------



## lottie (Oct 11, 2022)

Could I add you on discord as I'm interested ?!


----------



## PootisBear (Dec 16, 2022)

Bump


----------

